# Newbie question



## fse1957 (Mar 22, 2009)

I live/hunt in Kansas. I am going to buy a muzzleloader this year but check out the state requirements and help me with this please.

Legal muzzleloading rifle for deer - muzzleloading rifles and muskets that can be loaded only through the front of the firing chamber with separate components and that fire a bullet of .39 inches in diameter or larger. Range-finding devices and optical scopes or sights that project no visible light toward the target and do not electronically amplify visible or infrared light may be used in both the muzzleloader-only and regular firearm seasons.

So is this only traditional or could it include in-line? I know squat about muzzleloaders.

Thanks

Russell


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Your safe with an inline.


----------



## fse1957 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, so now I know a tad more.. So there are only those 2 kinds of guns then meaning, traditional or in-line? So I could get a T/C or Knight I guess.
I guess no more than the .50 cal for deer would be ideal, and I would also like hunt turkey so I could get one of those guns that has a shotgun barrel but can you shoot turkey loads?


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

The most versatile firearm for your intended purpose would be the Thopmson Center Encore. With a .50 muzzle loader barrel you have a great deer rifle. You can then swap that barrel for a 12 gauge barrel for turkey. You could also get a barrel in .223 or another varmint caliber for that purpose. They are very well made and accurate.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Your safe with an inline.


+1 welcome to the website


----------



## fse1957 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks fellas.
I priced the encore today at Bass Pro, whew!!! pricEY!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

look in to a pursuit LT

took a deer at 193 yards, u can get shot gun barrels


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

You may want to look for a used Encore as the newer Pro Hunter variant is rather pricey.


----------

